# Summertime feeding? I need some help



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I joined this site for horse advice, because the only person who helped me with my horses was my dad, and he passed away so I need some help. We keep our horses on a 7-8 acre farm behind my house. I know their feeding schedule for the winter, but have no idea about the summer. My dad would take care of that, so I don't really know how to take care of their feeding during the summer. It may seem silly, but just in case because the weather is getting warmer I wanted to know. *They graze all day, but do they need any additional food? Like after riding or something? Sorry if I sound a little clueless. Thanks*


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

glitterhorse said:


> I joined this site for horse advice, because the only person who helped me with my horses was my dad, and he passed away so I need some help. We keep our horses on a 7-8 acre farm behind my house. I know their feeding schedule for the winter, but have no idea about the summer. My dad would take care of that, so I don't really know how to take care of their feeding during the summer. It may seem silly, but just in case because the weather is getting warmer I wanted to know. *They graze all day, but do they need any additional food? Like after riding or something? Sorry if I sound a little clueless. Thanks*


First of all, I am very sorry for your loss. That must be devastating for you. 
Concerning your horses feeding regime, it's difficult to say what extra feed you need to give them, if any, without knowing the quality/quantity of your grazing and also whether your horses are in no/light/medium or hard work. 
If you're not sure, then I would definately ask your vet or call one of the big horse nutritionists (Nutrena, Purina etc...) who have qualified nutritionists and will be able to give you expert advice. 

In the meantime, you need to make sure that the horses have access to a fresh supply of water as well as salt/mineral blocks.
If your grazing is really really poor then you might have to supplement it with hay or haylage even in the summer months. 
If you have any ponies who are prone to laminitis then you will need to restrict their grazing now. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you so much! This does help a bunch!


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Also, what kind of feed are they eating now? 

The biggest 'test' I do in the summer is toss out a flake while they are grazing. If they eat it, I give them more. they always will chose the grass over the hay if there is enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

